# Chisel Box



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's a chisel box I made back around 2011. Sugar pine, Walnut, Purple heart, mahogany and some bed frame lumber I can't identify . The mahogany came from a busted up table along with a bunch of other junk a customer wanted me to clear out of his basement when I was done side walling his summer house in 1991. So much of what was under the house was rotten, (low land within spitting distance of the CC canal). I kept the non rotten parts of the table and bed frame. The bed frame wood is still heavy, dense and has a wonderful tight grain pattern.

I was experimenting with inlay routing cross species lamination, (the lid was a P.I.T.A. to glue together) and color combos. I really love mahogany, walnut and PH.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That's a beauty Ron.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very nice...
very very nice...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job, Ron,your inlays look nice and the box design and workmanship are good too. 

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I don't think there's a fancier chisel box anywhere


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice Ronald job well done!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

That chisel box would be kept in the living room at my house! Too nice to stay hidden out in the shop.

Great project


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, attention to detail.....


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Outstanding work


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very fancy chisel box.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice inlays. If it were a double decker box, you could keep the sharpening stuff in a second level or drawer.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Tom,
I'm not much of a forward thinker. As for all my sharpening tools they have a special drawer in my tool case/chest thingy. 

3 yrs later I'm still not completely comfortable with inlay work, I bought a 2nd inlay kit, (MLCS) to do the box, it was a mistake using 2 different inlay kits, (MLCS and a much older PC kit) there is a difference in the specs between the 2 units which caused much problems and wasted material. One unit cut a larger hole than the other, I think the MLCS cut the bigger hole so after the initial horrors I ended up using it to cut the male side of the inlay then sanded the crap out of it to make it fit. 

Plus the offset collar on the MCLS was sloppy to the point where it had slipped off and for the life of me could not find it.

Lastly my template creating skills needs to improve drastically. If it weren't for my "one of a kind" MO I think I'd seek out a CNC machine to cut the temps for accuracy sake alone let alone duplications.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Classy. I like it.


----------



## houdini28 (Dec 10, 2011)

I love the attention to detail!


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I have that same set of chisels and, funny enough, I think that's a screw driver on the left which I also own! Thought it was a no-name. Great job on the box.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

With a box that beautiful the chisels need be always on display. Wonderful job.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I've let the chisels go for nearly a year without a proper honing, I've been using 2 of them on an angel I'm working on and I could tell it was taking too much effort to make cuts. However my 2 new gouges, 8/25 and 8/13 slid through the fibrous luan like butter.


----------

